# Protein clue to old-age memory loss



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

A clue to why memory deteriorates with age has been found by US researchers.

Experiments on mice suggested low levels of a protein in the brain may be responsible for memory loss.

It is hoped the discovery could lead to treatments to reverse forgetfulness, but it is a big leap from the mouse to a human brain.

The study, published in the journal Science Translational Medicine, said age-related memory loss was a separate condition to Alzheimer's disease.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23868116


----------

